
Mozilla Antarctica community site launched by coolest Firefox fans - srimonti
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/02/mozilla-antarctica-community-site-launched-by-coolest-firefox-fans.ars
======
kijin
_Iceweasel_ would seem to be a better fit for their temperature range...

Anyway, I wonder what else these scientists are running on their computers.
How much of their specialized stuff is based on free software? Do Antarcticans
feel a special affinity to Linux, since they've got penguins all over the
place?

~~~
southpolesteve
I worked on an antarctic research project for several years, including one
trip to the south pole. Our specific project used Red Hat Linux with a number
of open source libraries for communicating with hardware. Interfaces were
programmed in Python.

~~~
schiffern
So it's basically like most other scientific computing projects.

